# Haydn’s birthday!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

In another forum, Pugg points out that today, March 31, is Haydn's birthday. 286 years ago! I think it's worth a mention on the main forum, where it won't be missed.

So, Happy Birthday Franz Joseph! And thanks for all your innovations and especially for your music!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Unmissable box set along with other good works.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

...............


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Maybe I should unpack the box that arrived last week...

View attachment 102520


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

He's sooooo much more muscular than Mozart!


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> He's sooooo much more muscular than Mozart!


Not in Fischer's incarnation in Symphony No. 3 (hoping he develops some Doratian biceps from now on...)


----------



## Boston Charlie (Dec 6, 2017)

Haydn:

I like a few of his symphonies, string quartets and extra-cool trios for flute, violin and cello. 

For the symphonies I go w/Bernstein un-HIP and all.


----------

